# Befestigung von Steinen auf einer Folie im Bachlauf



## charly41 (18. März 2011)

Liebe Teichfreunde ich benötige euren fachlichen Rat. Ich habe einen etwa 4 m langen Bachlauf auf Foliengrund und möchte dort Steine fest verkleben, damit das Wasser nicht mehr unter den Steinen durchläuft sondern sie umspielt.
Mit welchem für die Fisch unschädlichem Material kamm eine solche Verklebung vorgenommen werden? Wie lange muss das ganze trocknen, bis die Bachlaufpumpe wieder angestellt werden kann.


----------



## troll20 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Befestigung von Steinen auf einer Folie im Bachlauf*

Hallo charly41 :Willkommen2 bei den Teichverückten 

Das einfachste ist wenn du die Steine in  einem Natursteinmörtelbett (Achtung bitte nur Produkte mit Trasszement verwenden) setzt.
Abbindezeiten bei den derzeitigen Außen- und Untergrund Temp. würde ich auf 24h /cm Mörteldicke Schätzen, besser 48h/cm Dicke.
Weiterhin kannst du mit diesem Mörtel auch gut Stufen Modelieren.

mfg René


----------



## Zacky (18. März 2011)

*AW: Befestigung von Steinen auf einer Folie im Bachlauf*

Hallo Charly.

Ich würde es ebenso machen, wie Rene schon vorgeschlagen hatte. Mit Trasszement ist das einfach und schnell zu realisieren, da der recht breiig und fest in seiner Konsistenz ist und man so vernünftig mit etwas Zeit und Muße die Steine ordentlich setzen kann. So habe ich einen Mini-Wassrfall mit Granitkanten und Schieferplatten vermauert. Ging super und ist quasi wasserdicht! Der Trasszement ist deutlich resistener gegenüber dem Auswaschen. Nur mische nicht gleich so viel an, sonst müsstest du öfters mit Wasser nachmischen.

Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß und zeige dann doch bitte mal Bilder vom Endprodukt.


----------

